# Boogie Speedway



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

Anyone ever go race at Boogie Speedway in Jackson Michigan? I cant find a web site for his store. I have a Parma FCR and a 4 inch flexi I would to go out of town and race.

--Elliot


----------



## drag king (Aug 1, 2007)

The only sanction racing going on is at tss hobbies in Belleville MI. Boogie Speedway is never open. Their web site is www.tsshobbies.com


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

That is not true, I race Parma FCR 3 doors up the street from my house every Friday night and 4.5 Flexi every Sunday on a 72 foot tri oval, the track owner has all the parts on hand for sale too. He has been buying painted bodies from Boogie to re sell, I assumed some kind of racing was going on. I was told they had racing their last week but I wanted to talk to someone who was attending the racing. I guess I will just have to get his number from my local track owner.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I used to race NASCAR 4" WB flexi chassis with 501 motors at Jerry's.

Is Boogie Speedway still at Center Plaza in Michigan Center ?

*Boogie Speedway*
http://www.oldweirdherald.com/photos/gallery/BoogieSpeedway

__________________


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

*racing....*

When I raced Flexi's on Sunday I was told Boogie is still in the same spot and had a race on Wendesday. I was told they raced 4 inch cars and I don't have any of those, and we dont race them at the local track. So it would be hard for me to justify buying one to race once 

Also, I was talking to a guy at the track and I was told there is a 108 foot tri oval in South Bend. I really like heading out of town to race from time to time. 

Sunday was the first time I ever raced a Flexi. That was fun, where has that been all my life. 2nd-4th was seperated by 3 laps at the end. I wound up 4th because of my lane selection. 

People told me all these years commercial track road racing or oval racing is lame, they are dead wrong. If anyone tells you that go try it for your self and decide on your own.


----------



## BU1SEABEE (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Wnovness99, where do you race in vicksburg, or does any one know where we can race in the kazoo area. I used to race in the middleville area. Also where in south bend is the tri oval....anyone...thanks guys.


----------

